# Unlucky squirrel!



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I found this walking out to my deer blind.
Judging by the size of the animal prints and feather marks, I am guessing a red squirrel and screech owl.


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool pic! Looks like squirrels track ended there....:lol:


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

What an awesome picture!


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

One dead squack:lol:


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Great detail on where the bird hit. Good job:SHOCKED:


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Great Photo!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Good eye !


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice find, you don't see that everyday, that's for sure. 
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

awsome!! if that was my photo, I couldn't have it blown up and framed fast enough, talk about a conversation piece !!! great job !!!


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

good eye!! that is a pretty cool find!


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Looks like he left his last turd . Good find .


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very cool. Good eye.


----------

